# Workshop or one time help for retirment plan



## clovis8 (Dec 7, 2010)

My mother is retiring this year and getting a large lump sum of money (100k). Is there a service that could help her do the following without costing a fortune,

Calculate her future monthly income
Calculate her future monthly bills
Advise on investing the lmp sum
Advise on tax reduction for lump and future income 

She lives in Red Deer Alberta.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd consider checking with these guys: http://smarterfinancialplanning.ca/

I have NO relationship with either of them but have heard good things over time about their services.


----------



## LifeInsuranceCanada.com (Aug 20, 2012)

Check out Jim Yih at retirehappy.ca. I think he does workshops as well, but I don't know if he has any open to the public.


----------

